# Is it to late to grow outside?



## JC-THC (Mar 20, 2006)

i have a bunch of bagseeds that arent germinated yet and i was wondering if it is to late to grow start growing outside in New England?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

when is the last frost in your area?


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 20, 2006)

You can start wehnever once its warm enough and no more frosts. Just if you start later you will most likely end up with a smaller plant. I have no idea about temps from where you from just i know in the US theres only some states ready for growing this early.


----------



## moth (Mar 20, 2006)

why would it be to late we just broke spring,i dont know your from new england


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

You can plant outdoors as late as June with very little negative effects. The later that you plant, the less time they have to veg, which will affect your yeild. Less vegetative time=smaller plants, smaller plants=smaller yeild.
  I don't believe it's too late at all, if anything, I would think still a bit early for outdoor plants in NE.


----------

